# AdGardian for Internet Explorer



## Phantom (Sep 19, 2014)

Anyone know what this is ? Just found it in add remove.Should I remove it ??


----------



## Phantom (Sep 19, 2014)

Nothing turned up with this scan or Malwarebytes


----------



## Phantom (Sep 21, 2014)

Removed it anyway.So far no difference to PC


----------



## Vala (Dec 8, 2014)

Phantom, I love your signature.  

I tried one or two of my favorites but they were to long.  One was "women are angels and when someone breaks our wings we just keep on flying with broomsticks".


----------

